# Corrupt boot sector for system disk partition (Windows 7 Pro)



## KGM1973 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello,

I have Windows 7 Professional installed on a Dell Latitude E6510 laptop, and it has a corrupt boot sector on the disk partition. Unfortunately, I was unsuccessful in my repair attempt. Here's how far I got:

When I typed in: bootrec.exe /fixmbr
It responded with: The operation completed successfully.

Good! However, with the next command: bootsect.exe /nt60 all /force
It responded with:
Could not open the volume root directory:
The parameter is incorrect. :4-dontkno

Before I attempted the steps above, I utilized the 'Startup Repair' utility. It yielded the following Problem Signature (if this is useful):

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Problem Signature:
-----------------

Problem Event Name: Startup Repair Offline
Problem Signature 1: 0.0.0.0
Problem Signature 2: 0.0.0.0
Problem Signature 3: unknown
Problem Signature 4: 0
Problem Signature 5: unknown
Problem Signature 6: 1
Problem Signature 7: unknown

OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

--------------------------------------------------------------------

I really don't want to reformat the hard drive, and I was wondering if there were any other method(s) I could utilize. Thanks and my appreciation in advance! ray:

Thanks and take care.

-- KGM1973 --


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

If at all possible, I would recommend that you do a full backup of the drive just in case. Like maybe taking the HDD out, plugging it into another computer as a secondary drive, and using DriveImageXML to take a copy of the contents which you can then browse the content of, for later on if you really need to.

Try off a Ubuntu CD or USB (links are in my signature), and then this:
How to fix your Windows MBR with an Ubuntu liveCD*|*ArsGeek


----------

